
Vitamin E Acetate in Bronchoalveolar-Lavage Fluid Associated with Vaping - bookofjoe
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1916433?query=RP
======
bookofjoe
>Evidence mounts that vitamin E acetate is to blame for vaping-related
illnesses, deaths

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/12/20/evidence-
mo...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/12/20/evidence-mounts-that-
vitamin-e-acetate-is-blame-vaping-related-illnesses-deaths/)

>The findings were released in the New England Journal of Medicine, in one of
four reports Friday by the CDC. The findings about vitamin E acetate reinforce
the link between that oil and the vaping-related lung disease, and they
represent the first time health officials have compared results from patients’
damaged lungs with those of healthy people.

>At the same time, health officials warned of a disturbing development: Dozens
of patients with vaping-related lung illness were rehospitalized shortly after
discharge, and seven died after being discharged, suggesting that the illness
must be closely monitored and may worsen in older patients with chronic
conditions.

